

Tony Hsieh: Bad Hires Have Cost Zappos Over $100 Million   - cwan
http://www.businessinsider.com/tony-hsieh-making-the-right-hires-2010-10#ixzz13RMZCTQa

======
thewordpainter
as i love to remind others, people are not your most important asset....the
right people are your most important asset (pretty sure that's jim collins
right there)

partially for research purposes: anybody familiar with or use a tool that
aggregates the collective decision-makers' sentiments when evaluating
candidates?

